# Need a song for 2009 Yard Haunt



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey all I am looking for what I think the name of it is "This is Halloween". I am building a quartet of singing, light sincronized pumpkins. If anyone has it please send it to me. Mp3 [email protected] 
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have it, but that song is from the movie _The Nighmare Before Christmas_, if that helps. The soundtrack was just rereleased with different versions of the songs and, if I remember correctly, Marilyn Manson does the updated version of this song.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Song*

If it is the Danny Elfman song I'll hook you up.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Someone PM me and sent me The Nighmare Before Christmas. This is it. Thanks!


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

just wondering, but which version do you want, cause i have 'em all and am glad to share. There is the original theatrical version, the version performed by only Danny Elfman, and then there is the very creepy version by Marylin Manson. glad to help if you havent already got it


----------

